# new bindings-flow vs. competitors



## Alfredo27 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi guys I am new to the forum. I am looking for a new pair of bindings for my snowboard as I am tired of always having to sit down to strap in. I had looked at flow bindings however the prices kind of scared me. I was wondering if you guys could recommend any other types or brands of bindings that would cost me less but still offer the same performance and allow me to strap in while standing. Thanks


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

been through every other brand. Go FLow you won't regret it. Also stay in the fuse/NX2 line, they offer nasty system which will allow you to get in /out easier.
If $$ are concern look for last years models, or wait till may-aug when all the retailers clear out last years gear


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Why can't you stand and strap in with regular binding? I do it all the time with my Unions and Burton bindings. Don't need flows to stand up and strap in.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

ekb18c said:


> Why can't you stand and strap in with regular binding? I do it all the time with my Unions and Burton bindings. Don't need flows to stand up and strap in.


This. I strap in while skating away from the lift with my Unions all the time.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I find that i still need to kneel down every so often when putting on flows. But i would strap in while standing with normal bindings in most situations too. Its not much difference in the requirement of sitting - but a definite difference in time taken.

However, if you are riding with others, those few seconds saved, usually means a few seconds of waiting for the others who are taking their time with their two straps. Still, its a hell of a lot less hassle than i had with my Burton Missions, so i am happy with Flow


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

tokyo_dom said:


> I find that i still need to kneel down every so often when putting on flows.


Loosen up the strap a bit.

As for OP question.......GO WITH FLOW! Don't follow the sheep.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Its mostly when the slope is too steep to get the highback down, or there is snow buildup. Maybe one in 10 strap-ins. I wouldnt want to ride completely loose just to avoid the one kneeling.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

neednsnow said:


> GO WITH FLOW! Don't follow the sheep.


This is hilarious.

Your ridiculous statement is totally encouraging sheepism/lemmingism. My wife has more trouble getting into her "flow" bindings than she did with normal bindings. Just get what works for you.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I've thought about trying the rear entry bindings...... But how do you get them into a board bag?


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Unstrap the front part and fold the highback in. Means you need to reset the straps every time you get to the mountain, but thats literally a 30 second job


----------



## Alfredo27 (Feb 8, 2015)

ekb18c said:


> Why can't you stand and strap in with regular binding? I do it all the time with my Unions and Burton bindings. Don't need flows to stand up and strap in.


I am also looking at rear entry bindings for intrest of time because I typically ride with skiers who are stuck waiting for me


----------



## DasStugIII (Mar 30, 2014)

get some newer ones with the NASTY system it make strapping way more graceful, if you ride a decent amount of powder get the hybrids so you can normal two strap in the deep stuff.


----------



## Randomseed (Feb 10, 2015)

This.........
A lot of people seem to still think you CANT use Flows like a regular binding, that may have been true some years ago but now its really best of both worlds.



DasStugIII said:


> get some newer ones with the NASTY system it make strapping way more graceful, if you ride a decent amount of powder get the hybrids so you can normal two strap in the deep stuff.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

If I can't strap in on the lift then I do as I ride away. If I've been in a gondola then it might take me a few more seconds to strap into normal bindings but hey I'm on holiday. Anyway, rear entry is gay.


----------



## snowpuppii (Feb 15, 2015)

As a long time user of flow that have only dialed in to the process recently I offered some advice. Yes, once you get good your strap in speed will be unparalleled to traditional binding systems. But there are factors to consider. 

- The flow using community is small. Better now than when I have started but point is help is hard to find. Which brings up to the next point

- You must be "handy with your equipment. If you are lucky to just "get" this system great. But if not you will have to be ready to solve your own problem. (Many have said flow have made progress in user friendliness. But I doubt it solves all their problems) 

- You will have to be strategic with your strap in. You can't just sit anywhere and bind so you will have to think in advance. It actually makes you a little bit smarter and probably quicker if you switch back to traditional binding)

- If you are finicky about your equipment or clumsy or the type that adjust his/her equipment though out the day flow is not for you. Flow is meant to be preset and not touched again. Not to say you can't, but it is not meant for it so there might be odd moments. And because you strap in a very specific way, if those conditions can't be met you with be stressed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

^Interesting points. Care to expand with examples? I've long been interested in trying Flow but have yet to pull the trigger. Any specifics against the points you make would be helpful.

Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## snowpuppii (Feb 15, 2015)

Well I am speaking from and experience of and older mid range model so I'll caveat with that. Because, flow is a preset binding so how u prep can make or break your experience. Yes, flow have videos that helps with the basics but it might is not a cure all.

They say all you need to do it line up their "power-strap" push down and voila. But it's a thin line between being snug enough to be supporting during your ride. So night before I would go scotch by notch and test the balance to set.

There is also the high back. In the beginning they were a pain in the butt because they keep creeping up giving you no room. So you need to hold/weight them down till they break in.

On the mountain you will have to learn to spot gentle flat right before the slope breaks downward. Sometime it is a balancing act and you will be strapping toe side most of the time . So beginners and those awkward with one legged maneuvers might want to stay away.


----------

